# First appointment with Midwife--what do I need to bring?!



## Hermione394

So I'm still in the TTC phase, by my OBGYN is retiring so I needed a new doctor anyway. I made an appointment for a midwife next week :happydance:.

What should I bring to this appointment? Do I need to get records from my OBGYN, or can I start from scratch? The OBGYN messed up a lot of my records, so I don't really want to bring them if I can avoid it...

Thoughts?


----------



## NDH

Nope you don't need to take anything with you if you aren't transferring care mid-pregnancy.


----------



## MindUtopia

I would imagine you don't need to bring anything other than questions you have for her. If you plan to see them long term, like for your gyn care, as I know some midwives also just do general women's health care, they'll probably eventually want to see your records from your obgyn. In the U.S. they usually just means you need to sign a form and it gets sent over to your obgyn and they will release your records. But here, even when I saw my midwife the first time when I was pregnant, I didn't need anything. Just myself.


----------

